# Cork background, too thin?



## luver_of_fish (Mar 3, 2009)

I am getting ready to do a 10 gallon NPT and want to try a cork background. I wish I had the money for the natural cork, but that will have to be a project for another day. :wof: So I was debating on whether or not the rolled cork I had laying around will work or if it is too thin and if I should just buy the cork tiles at Walmart. It seems to be about 1/8" thick. Any thoughts?


----------

